

It seems that Nintendo 3DS was really hacked - dreampeppers99
http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=192953

======
dreampeppers99
If you want to get more context follow [http://gbatemp.net/threads/ozmodchips-
posts-we-hacked-it-ima...](http://gbatemp.net/threads/ozmodchips-posts-we-
hacked-it-image.339271) or <http://forums.ngemu.com/showthread.php?t=154198>

------
dreampeppers99
I just posted the 'news' because, now the source are the guys into the 3DS
scene.

